# Any recommendations, Keswick?



## DMFox (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi there,

Looking for recommendations of a good coffee in Keswick?

the Square Orange is ok - though they can but hit or miss. We struggled with a few other places where I honestly left my coffee rather than drink bad coffee. We live in Glasgow so are used to multiple options, we often spend weekends in Keswick and I'm not sure I can handle much more poor coffee!

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DMFox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for recommendations of a good coffee in Keswick?
> 
> ...


Not Keswick but the Waterside cafe in Ambleside is worth a go


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

There are two other options:

- Treeby & Bolton. Full disclosure: it is run by my mother. (They serve SQM).

- Merienda. Serving Monmouth from a Synesso. Haven't been in a while.


----------



## DMFox (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for replies. I've been to T&B, we usually take a loop round the gallery only been to the cafe a few times.. I remember the cake was good.


----------



## Markat26 (Jan 4, 2016)

I had regular visits to Merienda last week and can confirm the coffee was pretty good.

Still serving Monmouth espresso blend.

Café 26 not so good but a great vibe.

Little Chamonix was ok also for my uneducated palate.

All drunk as Lattes.


----------

